# Non Disney Timeshares on Disney property?



## SMB1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Are there any non-Disney timeshares on Disney property which can take advantage of shuttles and disney transportation and other perks?


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 23, 2012)

No.

The closest is Wyndham Bonnet Creek which runs a non-Disney shuttle.

None of the Disney perks, such as EMH, apply.

Sheila


----------



## SMB1 (Sep 23, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> No.
> 
> The closest is Wyndham Bonnet Creek which runs a non-Disney shuttle.
> 
> ...



Very good. thanks


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 24, 2012)

Hilton also has a timeshare in Bonnet Creek, basically next to Wyndham Bonnet Creek. And a very high class Waldorf Astoria, all in the Bonnet Creek area. They all have free shuttles into Walt Disney World theme parks that run hourly until close.

TS


----------



## bnoble (Sep 24, 2012)

> Hilton also has a timeshare in Bonnet Creek, basically next to Wyndham Bonnet Creek


That is a hotel, not a timeshare, AFAIK.
http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/florida/hilton-orlando-bonnet-creek-ORLHHHH/index.html


----------



## webkrawlerr (Oct 5, 2012)

Wyndham Bonnet Creek, and the Hilton, may look like on Disney property but they are actually not.

Here is a cool article if you want to learn more -

http://www.yesterland.com/bonnet.html


----------



## zora (Nov 18, 2012)

Webkrawlerr,  thank you for that great article.  I suspect that if you live in the area you would know this history but for the rest of us I really enjoyed learning something about WBC.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Nov 18, 2012)

SMB1 said:


> Are there any non-Disney timeshares on Disney property which can take advantage of shuttles and disney transportation and other perks?



You CAN use Disney transportation...to an extent.  :whoopie:

Anyone who is NOT staying at a Disney resort must get to one of the parks' parking lots somehow-either with your own rental car, or if your hotel/timeshare has a shuttle-and from there, you can ride the monorail, take a Disney bus to another park, etc.  The monorail is free for everyone.  It goes mainly from the Magic Kingdom to Epcot.  (it also goes around a loop, stopping at the Polynesian, the Grand Floridian, the Contemporary and the Transportation and Ticket Center.  I think you can get an express, straight from the MK to Epcot.)

From the Transportation and Ticket Center, you can get buses to the Studios or Animal Kingdom, again, free.

If you're eating at a Disney hotel, and then want to go to a park, just hop on a bus.

BUT, if you're NOT a Disney guest, you have to use, as I said, your rental car or a shuttle from your hotel to get to the parks.  And the parking isn't cheap-I think it's $14/day?  Shuttles from a hotel may not run on a schedule you like.  

We are staying at Silver Lake Resort in February.  We're sucking it up and renting a car, and going to pay the $14/day.  Sigh.  But, at least, we can ride the Disney buses and monorail all day if we wish.


----------

